# Sourdough Cinnamon Rolls



## bassman (Sep 20, 2009)

Decided to do a batch of giant rolls.  Did some with chocolate frosting, some with orange frosting and a pan of pecan rolls.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 20, 2009)

That looks fantastic


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 20, 2009)

We definetly have to get thats taste avision around here. I've been licking the monitor for 10 minutes and I still cann't taste anything. Man they look great there bassman. Can you send a dozen of them ?


----------



## calis (Sep 20, 2009)

I can't say that I've ever heard of sourdough cinnamon rolls.  I'm not so sure I've heard of anything that ever sounded better.  If I concentrate hard enough, I can smell them through the screen.


----------



## alx (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh,WOW.I didnt eat dessert.MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## the iceman (Sep 20, 2009)

Great looking rolls, mighty tasty. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Here's the easy way to get that monitor of yours cleaned... Free monitor cleaning ---> Just click!


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 20, 2009)

Those look Delicious...

What is the best way to get *DROOL* off a Keyboard?


----------



## phreak (Sep 24, 2009)

are you planning on sharing the recipe/directions???


----------



## bassman (Sep 25, 2009)

I just used my sourdough white bread recipe except increased the honey by 3 tablespoons just to sweeten it up a bit.  Then rolled it out to about 3/8 to 1/2 inch thick.  Spread with melted butter and sprinkle heavily with cinnamon sugar.  I also added about a cup of chopped walnuts.  Roll up and slice thick.  Bake at 375 for roughly 30 minutes.  Here's the bread recipe.  If you need further instruction, let me know.

Sourdough White Bread


1 cup sourdough starter
2 cups lukewarm water
2 ½ cups white flour

The night before you plan to make bread, prepare your sourdough batter. Place the starter n a warm bowl. Add the lukewarm water and stir until well combined. Gradually add the flour, beating until the batter is smooth. Cover the bowl tightly with plastic wrap and set the bowl in a warm place until morning.

6 – 6 ½ cups white flour
2 Tb honey
2 tsp salt
1 ½ cups lukewarm water
½ cup dry milk
2 Tb butter, melted
1 egg
1 Tb water

Return one cup of the sourdough batter to your original starter. To the remainder in the bowl, add one cup flour, honey, salt, water, dry milk and melted butter. Beat until smooth. Add flour, one-half cup at a time until the dough starts to pull away from the sides of the bowl and becomes too stiff to stir with a spatula. Turn the dough out onto a lightly floured board and begin kneading, using the remaining flour as necessary to keep the dough from sticking to the board and your hands. Continue to knead until the dough is smooth and elastic. Place the dough in an oiled bowl, cover with a damp cloth and let rise in a warm spot (85*) until doubled in bulk. This will probably take at least two hours. Punch the dough down, cover the bowl and let rise again for 30-45 minutes. Turn the dough out onto the floured board and divide it into two equal pieces. Shape each into a loaf and place in well oiled loaf tins. Cover and let rise until doubled in bulk. Slit the tops of the loaves lengthwise about one-half inch deep. Combine the egg and water and brush the tops of the loaves with a little of the glaze. Bake the loaves in a preheated 375* oven for 35-45 minutes or until they test done. Turn out immediately onto a rack to cool.

Note: I also mix one egg in the original dough to lighten the loaf.


----------



## alx (Sep 25, 2009)

Man,that just hurts.enough said-awesome..............


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 29, 2009)

Im going to have to try this one out. Thanks for the post.


----------

